# Help sexing Patricia



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am thinking it's a Male but before I try and find a female I figured I would get a few opinions..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how old is this frog? looks like a female from teh pics, do you happen to have a mature female tinct you can place her with and you should see wrestling within seconds.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

If this patricia is mature it looks male to me going by the curves of its back and belly.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Its toes look male to me too.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

stingfrog said:


> Its toes look male to me too.


how can you tell when the toes are not in focus and its hard to see?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Julio said:


> how old is this frog? looks like a female from teh pics, do you happen to have a mature female tinct you can place her with and you should see wrestling within seconds.


Hey Julio, he/she is almost 2 years old. All my other tincs are in proven pairs and are not Patricias so I dont really have any extra females to "test" with.. 



stingfrog said:


> Its toes look male to me too.


Really? That is what is throwing me off- IMO the body shape is male but the toe pads are much smaller than any other male Tincs I have. Ill try and get a good shot of the front feet right now..


Thanks for your comments!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they dont' have to be the same type of tintct, female aggression will still happen with other morphs. But if its a 2 year old frog, then it definitely looks female to me


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah from the last 2 i woudl have to lean towards female for sure.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Tuckinrim8 said:


>


Looks like a boy to me.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks like a boy to me. The telling sign for me is how straight across the front toe pads are at the tip.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Definetly A female


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont know if it's just me or what, but although that pat may be 2+ years old, it still looks really young to me. Mine are about 1.5 years old and just SEEM to be a lot bigger and filled out than that one. Maybe my eyes are just playing tricks on me.... 

If I had to guess, I would say male, but its a toss up between the different features of it. Body looks male to me, but the toepads look female... 

-Matt


----------

